# Reporting question



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry...last one
Lyft said I will not get a 1099

Will uber send me one? I have totals but they never said 

12500 uber gross 
2000 lyft gross

Can I report this as 1 source 14,500 under self-employment income and expenses or do I need to make it 2 individual sources


Thanks


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Schedule C instructions Line 1 can be found on Page C-5. I am not a tax professional. My understanding is you only complete one Schedule C regardless of how many sources of closely related self employed income you have.

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i1040sc.pdf


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> Sorry...last one
> Lyft said I will not get a 1099
> 
> Will uber send me one? I have totals but they never said
> ...


Yes you can combine U/L, you're operating one ride-share business, Uber and Lyft are your customers, so one schedule C. If you have another unrelated business like a coconut stand for example you'd need an additional schedule C for the unrelated business.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

UberTaxPro said:


> Yes you can combine U/L, you're operating one ride-share business, Uber and Lyft are your customers, so one schedule C. If you have another unrelated business like a coconut stand for example you'd need an additional schedule C for the unrelated business.


So to use myself as an example, in 2018 I did two types of work as an independent contractor. My primary source of contractor income was some electrical engineering work that I did for a local aerospace firm. My secondary source of contractor income was driving deliveries for Uber Eats. That means that I will file two Schedule Cs? One for the engineering work and one for the driving work?

In 2019, I plan to expand both of these operations. I plan to do engineering work for multiple firms in the area. (I already have some work lined up for another firm in addition to the one that I worked for in 2018.) I also plan to drive for other delivery platforms, one of which in particular will allow me to do long-distance non-food deliveries. For 2019, will I still file two Schedule Cs? One for engineering work and one for driving work? Or will I need to file more Schedule Cs than that? For example, would I have to separate food delivery work from long-haul, non-food delivery work?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> So to use myself as an example, in 2018 I did two types of work as an independent contractor. My primary source of contractor income was some electrical engineering work that I did for a local aerospace firm. My secondary source of contractor income was driving deliveries for Uber Eats. That means that I will file two Schedule Cs? One for the engineering work and one for the driving work?
> 
> In 2019, I plan to expand both of these operations. I plan to do engineering work for multiple firms in the area. (I already have some work lined up for another firm in addition to the one that I worked for in 2018.) I also plan to drive for other delivery platforms, one of which in particular will allow me to do long-distance non-food deliveries. For 2019, will I still file two Schedule Cs? One for engineering work and one for driving work? Or will I need to file more Schedule Cs than that? For example, would I have to separate food delivery work from long-haul, non-food delivery work?


I watched a Turbotax webinar where she said that if you do Uber, Lyft, Amazon, Doordash, Postmates you can lump them all together as your rideshare business on one Schedule C. Since your other business is unrelated to rideshare you would do a separate Schdule C for that


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> So to use myself as an example, in 2018 I did two types of work as an independent contractor. My primary source of contractor income was some electrical engineering work that I did for a local aerospace firm. My secondary source of contractor income was driving deliveries for Uber Eats. That means that I will file two Schedule Cs? One for the engineering work and one for the driving work?
> 
> In 2019, I plan to expand both of these operations. I plan to do engineering work for multiple firms in the area. (I already have some work lined up for another firm in addition to the one that I worked for in 2018.) I also plan to drive for other delivery platforms, one of which in particular will allow me to do long-distance non-food deliveries. For 2019, will I still file two Schedule Cs? One for engineering work and one for driving work? Or will I need to file more Schedule Cs than that? For example, would I have to separate food delivery work from long-haul, non-food delivery work?


"That means that I will file two Schedule Cs? One for the engineering work and one for the driving work?" Yes

For 2019 you can combine your "delivery" work on one schedule C IMO


----------

